# Band saw advice



## aktxla (May 7, 2015)

I have a 14" Jet bandsaw - nearly new. I don't often resaw, but when I need to I need to and this thing is horrible (the cool blocks are a joke). The blade drift is horrible and being restricted to ~5.75" height is rather limiting. The question I have is would a set of Carter blade guides and an extension block be worthwhile or am I better off selling this saw and going with one of the 14" or 18" saws that have the bigger capacity and the roller guides already included in the package? What I don't want to do is invest in the extension block and the roller guides and THEN find out that the saw still doesn't cut it.


----------



## ChuChu (Jan 23, 2010)

What width blade are you using?


----------



## aktxla (May 7, 2015)

I've tried everything up to 3/4 inch


----------



## padrefigure (Aug 22, 2006)

Check the blade--you need a 3TPI variable pitch blade so it eliminates harmonics. You need to adjust the tension correctly and you need to adjust the wheels so that they run parallel. Fine Woodworking has a good primer on tuning a band saw (and most other tools.) Once you get these three things set, you can determine the capability of the tool. If you add the riser block you will have more tendency to flex so resaw quality will decline. But it depends on what you are trying to do. If you want to get 1/8" veneer from resawing hard material with wild grain, you are going to struggle with most any entry level saw. If you are resawing softwood for drawer sides or something like that, you should be well within the capabilities of the Jet saw.


----------



## aktxla (May 7, 2015)

Before I throw it on Craig's list, I'll try a Timberwolf resaw blade and see what it will do. I rarely cut thin veneer, but I do resaw a lot of drawer sides and the like.


----------



## ChuChu (Jan 23, 2010)

If you do Facebook, here is a good article about resawing on a bandsaw.

https://www.facebook.com/woodworker...UVUhAGTxFQUChcnWCVg0SdLwhVrAxQ_3Zssk-l4Y5BMj8


----------



## cuzn dave (Nov 29, 2008)

That jet 14" is probably the knockoff of A Delta Rockwell that has been on the market for many years.
It should be good for any home shop.
Like someone else said with a riser and correct blade you should be good.
If you're wanting to make thin pieces and/or if grain is crazy, its best to sand to final thickness. Find somebody with a drum sander.
You could hand plane it down diagonally across grain to remove bulk, too.


----------

